# 1/72 FAMO dio



## darren greenwoo (Jan 24, 2006)

This is Revell's excellent FAMO 18t Semi-Track, the figures are from Preiser and the base is an old CD case.

I hope you like it!























































Thanx for looking.

Daz


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looks good. the dog is a nice touch
only 1 thing though, the front tires look like they were not painted fully


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

So now I have something I can do with those old cd cases.  rr


----------

